# MultiFunction Tiller Handle Extensions?



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

I know several of you have Tiller extensions on some of the newer larger (40-60hp) motors with the super multifunction tiller handles. I have a 2S Yamaha 50hp with the newer style multi function tiller handle on my motor, example picture of the style is attached. I'm trying to decide which one to go with but I'm concerned with how a tiller extension would interfeer with the T&T end knob on most of the new multifuntion tiller handles. I'd imagine the ID would have to be smaller on the grip section to allow clearance over the T&T end knob.
My questions are:
-What tiller extension are you using? CM, Tuff Tiller, other....
-How does the design accomidate for the multi tiller handle T&T end knob
-What did you do with the T&T switchafter installing the extension? relocate, on the end?
-Has there been any negative or down side to adding the extension?
-How tight is the grip and how solid does it feel when using the extension vs the plain handle?
-How well does your work for a 50hp outboard?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

the tiller ext. boot over the twist grip would need a hole to access that t/t rocker switch on the end. -if thats what that is ?

if would not modify/ remove/ relocate any part of the electrical system on that multifunction tiller if possible.

the feel will be the same if the twist grip is free of slop now it will stay that way with a properly fitted ext.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

get the CM extension with the tilt and trim switch on the end. Thats what I have. Love it. Just wired it into the T&T switch on the tiller handle


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Can anyone describe how theirs fits over to T&T end knob? Is there a smaller diameter section for the rubber grip?


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

I bought a 22" CM second-hand for the same engine/handle. If you want to save $75 at CM and/or a trip to West Marine, you can just relocate your factory tiller trim switch. You can disassemble the trim switch from the Yamaha handle and cut the three wires a few inches out, splice in a 2' 3-wire harness, cut a rectangular slot out of the removable plastic end cap that CM provides, pop the switch into the new slot in the cap, snake the 2' wires back into the handle, and pop the cap back onto the end of the extension. Three butt connectors and some electrical tape or heatshrink to seal the deal with the original wires on the engine side. I did this last month and it works great / looks clean. As far as the grip and control, it is night and day. My 50 required little effort to control before, so this is icing on the cake.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks guys for the input, but I'm still digging to satisfy my curiosity and concern before ordering one.

I measure the yamaha grip and the difference in diameter between the front end of the rubber grip and the T&T end knob is whats buggin me. The T&T end knob is only 0.0037" smaller than the rubber grip.
dimensions are as follows:
Back of rubber grip: 1.860" diameter
Front of rubber grip: 1.737" diameter
T&T end knob: 1.700" diamater and 1.575" long

So if you make a extension to cover the rubber grip sized to fit the diameters there is only 0.037" or 37 mils of clearance between the ID of the tiller extension and the OD of the T&T end knob. I'm just worried the extension will end up rubbing on the end knob and cause issues. Might make it bind when twisting the throttle or possibly create a stress on the contact surface and end up with a broken extension on day when your really digging into a turn.
For scale a human hair is about 0.002-0.003" thick, so that 0.0037" clearance isnt much, especially for composite parts like the CM version which would vary in dimensions the most due to the layup. Carbon is the least resistant to line contact stress consentrations like that. I do know there were a couple failures years ago when the extension just cracked and broken in two. But having said all that, I like the CM extension and I know there are lots of very happy customers out there too.

If theres a raised surface inside the extension that only contacts the rubber grip and increases the clearance between the extension and the T&T knob interferance then none of this is a real issue.

That is what I'm really trying to figure out, Do these guys make a rasied contact surface on the id of the extension so it will not contact the T&T end knob during use?
If you stick you finger down the extension bore is there a rasied step inside where it would clamp down on the rubber grip?

Any input that helps ease my engineering degree induced nuerosis would be appreciated........

(CM I hope you guys dont take it personally, I'm just stating the facts as I know them and I'm in no way out to trash the product. I'm actually judst trying to convencie myself to buy one.)


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Well I sucked it up and ordered a Carbon Marine Pillar. But I found out real fast that they make no efforts in the design to accommodate the T&T end knob. The extension would drag on the end knob and chew up the plastic.
I called and left a message for Joe at CM and never got a call back.
I inspected the inside bore of the CM tiller extension and there is no relief for the T&T end knob like I had hoped. It just has a straight taped bore for the grip. I'm guessing that anyone running a CM extension that didn't remove the original end knob will find that it's pretty chewed up and likely harder to turn the throttle cause the extension drags on the T&T end knob. If you have one you might want to remove it and inspect the tiller grip area for damage and fab a new end cap if necessary.

I ended up removing the T&T end knob. Then I made a new end knob out of a smaller OD PVC pipe end cap. I drilled it for the T&T end knob screw. Then installed the PVC cap where the end knob used to be. This helped keep the rubber tiller handle solid. 
Now the CM extension works fine since the PVC cap I installed is a smaller diameter than the original T&T end knob and the rubber grip. And it doesn't create a bending stress like it would on the T&T end knob either. 

I am disappointed that CM didn't take this into account when designing and making the extension. Otherwise it is a solid well built product and was delivered in a week. 

I hope this helps anyone in the future with a Yamaha multi-function tiller handle.


----------



## BatesInTheZone (Feb 2, 2017)

fatalbert43 said:


> Well I sucked it up and ordered a Carbon Marine Pillar. But I found out real fast that they make no efforts in the design to accommodate the T&T end knob. The extension would drag on the end knob and chew up the plastic.
> I called and left a message for Joe at CM and never got a call back.
> I inspected the inside bore of the CM tiller extension and there is no relief for the T&T end knob like I had hoped. It just has a straight taped bore for the grip. I'm guessing that anyone running a CM extension that didn't remove the original end knob will find that it's pretty chewed up and likely harder to turn the throttle cause the extension drags on the T&T end knob. If you have one you might want to remove it and inspect the tiller grip area for damage and fab a new end cap if necessary.
> 
> ...





fatalbert43 said:


> Well I sucked it up and ordered a Carbon Marine Pillar. But I found out real fast that they make no efforts in the design to accommodate the T&T end knob. The extension would drag on the end knob and chew up the plastic.
> I called and left a message for Joe at CM and never got a call back.
> I inspected the inside bore of the CM tiller extension and there is no relief for the T&T end knob like I had hoped. It just has a straight taped bore for the grip. I'm guessing that anyone running a CM extension that didn't remove the original end knob will find that it's pretty chewed up and likely harder to turn the throttle cause the extension drags on the T&T end knob. If you have one you might want to remove it and inspect the tiller grip area for damage and fab a new end cap if necessary.
> 
> ...




I know this is an old thread, but is there any way you could post a pic of your extension? How is it working a year later? I have the same motor, and wish Yamaha would just make a longer tiller arm for it.


----------

